

"Toxt" tool circumvents basic torrent blockers - joop
http://toxt.sexopmijniphone.nl/
Some universities block the downloading of torrent files by not allowing users to access files with the wrong mime-type or file extension. This simple block is easy to get around, and that's exactly what a new site called "Toxt" does. It came in handy for me while I wanted to download legitimate Revision3 torrent files...
======
joop
The gateways blocked the .torrent file names and MIME types. This tool repacks
it to a ZIP file, and make torrent files available to me... very cool!

